Ask HN: Any ML projects that 'make world a better place' I could contribute to? - bundze
======
matt4077
Two on Kaggle right now:

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/data-science-for-good-city-of-
los-a...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/data-science-for-good-city-of-los-angeles)

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/jigsaw-unintended-bias-in-
toxicity-...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/jigsaw-unintended-bias-in-toxicity-
classification)

------
dhkxh
I've also been looking around for something interesting to work on which will
actually be helpful to other people. And it doesn't doesn't necessarily need
to be ML related.

